# What's killing my white oak trees.



## Mr Twister (Aug 6, 2020)

These are young 25 year old white oak trees. The trees leafed out this spring showing no problems. About the second week of July the leaves of the first one started turning transparent losing all green and in about a week or so it was completely dead. This tree was about 40' tall. Now another one that's about 75 yards away is also dying. Another one about 40' away from the first one that died shows no symptoms yet. Could this be oak wilt? Can I do anything to stop this. These trees are located in southeast Pa, Berks Co.
Thanks!


----------



## old guy (Aug 6, 2020)

Sounds like oak wilt to me, lot of it around here.


----------



## windthrown (Aug 7, 2020)

Could be Sudden Oak Death. It has been a problem in California and traced to Rhodies brought into the states from Europe. PAD posted this about it last year:









Pennsylvania Agriculture Department warns rhododendrons may have infectious disease known as ‘sudden oak death’


In a news release Monday, officials warned that Pennsylvania is among 28 states where retailers received rhododendrons which may have been exposed to a plant pathogen called Phytophthora ramorum.




www.mcall.com


----------



## Brushwacker (Aug 7, 2020)

Root disease going on here, i lost about 75% of my white oak here in about 4 years. Thinning them out l think is supposed to help slow the spread.


----------



## Mr Twister (Aug 7, 2020)

Thanks everyone for your help. I guess there's nothing I can do about it. No cure in a bottle.
Thanks Again!


----------



## Ikeholt (Aug 7, 2020)

Oak wilt is more of an issue for the Red oak group. Pictures tell a better story, "leaves turning transparent" could describe Gypsy moth feeding. There could be a cure in a bottle.


----------



## farmer steve (Aug 8, 2020)

Mr Twister said:


> Thanks everyone for your help. I guess there's nothing I can do about it. No cure in a bottle.
> Thanks Again!


How did you find Arboristsite in Lancaster Farming?


----------



## Mad Professor (Aug 16, 2020)

Seems to be killing too quickly to be oak wilt in white oaks.


----------



## Mr Twister (Aug 16, 2020)

I attached a picture of one of the smaller trees. You can see the leaves turning.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Woodanhor (Aug 16, 2020)

Im wondering if the leaves are skeletonized like in this link sawflies @Mr Twister ?










Sawflies skeletonize leaves of bur oaks


Q. I have a bur oak with leaves that look like parchment paper.




www.google.com





Any thoughts @ATH
Thanks


----------



## Jed1124 (Aug 16, 2020)

Looks like Oak Skeletonizer.


----------



## Jed1124 (Aug 16, 2020)

http://idl.entomology.cornell.edu/wp-content/uploads/Oak-Skeletonizer.pdf


----------



## ATH (Aug 16, 2020)

I would have guessed Scarlet oak sawfly. But certainly could be skeletonizer. Closer look at leaves may help clear that up.


----------



## Mr Twister (Aug 20, 2020)

ATH said:


> I would have guessed Scarlet oak sawfly. But certainly could be skeletonizer. Closer look at leaves may help clear that up.


Here is a better closeup.


ATH said:


> I would have guessed Scarlet oak


----------



## Mr Twister (Aug 20, 2020)

Mr Twister said:


> Here is a better closeup.


----------

